# New S5 review



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

When it comes to coupÃ©s, no one does it quite like Audi. First came the all-conquering TT, which was followed by the sensational R8. But, despite a line-up that has more than doubled in the past 10 years, the firm has never really had a direct rival to the likes of the BMW 3-Series CoupÃ©.

That's all about to change with the launch of the A5 and S5 - the first of a new generation of mid-sized models that are wasting no time in going for BMW's jugular.

While most manufacturers stagger the launch of their high-performance variants, Audi is offering the sporty S5 quattro from the outset. It is a car which it hopes will take on the excellent 335i CoupÃ© and act as a halo model for the rest of the A5 range.

So, should BMW be worried? We think so. For starters, the S5 certainly looks aggressive and muscular, helped by its low stance and wide track. A chrome-edged grille, silver mirrors and a more pronounced spoiler set the flagship apart from the standard car - as do the twin dual exhaust pipes.

True, it may not be a radical dep-arture in terms of styling for the company, but the A5 range is hugely important. It features an entirely new-generation bodyshell and is the first Audi to use a fresh platform that will also underpin the forthcoming A4 saloon and convertible.

There are also changes in the cabin, with slightly revised switchgear, an intelligent key system and an improved version of the familiar MMI (Multi Media Interface) programme.

We were disappointed that some of the controls don't seem quite as robust as in previous cars, but, as you'd expect, the build quality and finish are second to none. The driving position is also comfortable, and the cabin wraps itself around you, adding to the feeling of sportiness.

Press the stylish engine start/stop button, and the throaty V8 roars into life. The sound is a little muted on the move, but with 349bhp on tap, performance is as swift as you would hope for, with a 0-62mph sprint time of little more than five seconds.

The in-gear performance is equally impressive, and while its acceleration is smooth rather than instant, the S5 gathers pace very quickly.

The new platform gives the A5 the longest wheelbase yet seen in a mid-sized Audi, and is achieved thanks to a front axle which is placed as far for- ward as possible. This allows the engine to be positioned directly behind it, improving weight distribution.

And S5 buyers also get stiffened suspension, uprated brakes and 19-inch alloys, providing a set-up that can easily handle uneven road surfaces without being crashy. But the coupÃ© isn't easy to drive in traffic, due to a sharp throttle and sensitive clutch.

Instead, it's much happier on open roads. True, the steering can't quite match the feedback offered by BMW, but the quattro configuration means that grip levels are truly exceptional, while body control is equally good. Again, thanks to the low stance it feels well poised, but is agile and takes corners effortlessly - making it a superb grand tourer.

Currently, the only other A5 model available is the 3.0-litre diesel, but later this year two more engines will be added to the range. They will be a 3.2 FSI and a 2.7 TDI, both of which will come with a multitronic box and in standard front-wheel-drive guise. Meanwhile, an entry-level 1.8 TFSI unit with 168bhp will be introduced next year, giving buyers a choice of powerplants to rival BMW.


































Im still tempted to get one.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

You're welcome to my order, though it is the 3.0TDi version. :wink:

However many of the reviews favour the diesel as certain performance stats aren't that far removed from the S5.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I went to the launch last Sat and was very impressed, it is much better looking in the flesh than in pictures.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

jbell said:


> I went to the launch last Sat and was very impressed, it is much better looking in the flesh than in pictures.


Seconded


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I drove the A5 3.0TDi last weekend. As above, it much more impressive in the metal. Its huge, but not so much legroom in the back, however, much better headroom. It was very quiet for a diesel and has a lot of go, though need to adapt driving coming from the 3.2 v6, as need to be more heavy footed with the accelerator. Much better and more comfortable seats. And can recognise the car from a mile if those led lights are on. Tempting, but the TT is more attractive.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

That S5 is gorgeous. I love audis


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm test driving an S5 tomorrow. I wish it came with the DSG transmission though...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

First on my dealers RS5 waiting list


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > I went to the launch last Sat and was very impressed, it is much better looking in the flesh than in pictures.
> ...


Lets be honest, it couldn't be any worse!

It's a ghastly styled corporate barge (FFS what on earth is that bonnet & arch bulge line about!) which the cheshire set and professional footballers of this repulsive 'champagne & cocaine' world will no doubt find attractive. Still, it's not quite as vulgar as an R8.

Yuk.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

I thought it had presence and looked nice. Its a little on the big side, and would probably favour a 3 series coupe over it if keen on getting that type of car. R8 having seen it in the metal, looks very good indeed. Would get it over a 911 or v8 vantage as will be much more rare and looks great. But taste in such things very subjective.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Saw one on the road, first word that jumped into my head was 'American' for some reason. Strange.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

One passed me today going the other way

LED's is all I saw :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


You missed out Futures traders :wink: Viva Las Vegas


----------



## vassy (Jul 31, 2006)

Had the pleasure of test driving the S5 last Saturday.It's a big 'ol car & quite wide as well.
Not really my sort of car but thought i'd have a go since Audi were nice enough to send me an invite.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Not for you then Kevin? :lol: :lol: :lol:

I don't have the major objections about A5 styling that I do about R8, and I think that BMW and MB should be flattered that Audi so blatantly copied their old model rear ends and c pillar designs. It looks too bulky and heavy from some angles. I am sure that the Wilmslow set will love it though, so in reality it suits it's target market well. NQOTD :wink:

I think Walter Da Silva could have done so much better. Since his arrival at VW he has just not achieved the great level of design purity that he delivered at Alfa during his tenure. Most his VW group stuff it is pure pastiche cut and paste, which is a shame.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> I think Walter Da Silva could have done so much better. Since his arrival at VW he has just not achieved the great level of design purity that he delivered at Alfa during his tenure. Most his VW group stuff it is pure pastiche cut and paste, which is a shame.


Yet he says that the A5 is his 'best' car yet.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I think Walter Da Silva could have done so much better. Since his arrival at VW he has just not achieved the great level of design purity that he delivered at Alfa during his tenure. Most his VW group stuff it is pure pastiche cut and paste, which is a shame.
> ...


He's hardly going to say that it's not his best effort. :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I was going to put that as an addendum. While I think it's OK, it hardly compares with the 156.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


 :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


I love the new alfa adverts....

You bought your Alfa because of its fantastic handling......well I certainly didnt buy the fucker because of its residual values or build quality did I you tit.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I test drove the S5 this afternoon. It certainly felt like a quality car and very safe to drive. Traction was fantastic despite the roads being very wet (post the heavy rainfall this morning). The V8 is very quiet until you open the windows - meaning it's there when you want to hear it. I found myself very quickly hitting the rev limiter and this meant really using the gearbox a lot. Plenty of torque from the V8 and easy to potter around in 3rd or 4th around town.

I didn't have the chance for a proper test as this was just around Canary Wharf, but the car does look fantastic in the flesh and like others have said the piccies definitely do not do it justice. The model I tested cost Â£46k which is a heck of a lot of dosh but then again it does feel a lot more car than previous Audis I have driven (although it's a good 3 years since I sold my TT).

It made me think about the issue I have about Quattro in that it is so safe and so easy to for example floor it round a roundabout that you become almost complacent. In a RWD car you have to respect it and learn to get the best from the car. I'm not sure which is my preferred option so I think I'm going to have another look at the Z4M Coupe. :roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome.

competition to the 335, but what about the m3?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I saw a white S5 in Brentwood yesterday - looked superb - first time I've seen any A5/S5 in the flesh and I was very impressed. Must have a look at one closer up.

Moley


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

p1tse said:


> awesome.
> 
> competition to the 335, but what about the m3?


Miles off an M3 as its widely reported the 335 is the better option over the S5. However, you're much more likely to see a feckin S5 this side of 2009 than a feckin M3. Not that im bitter.


----------

